
DOWN WITH RENT - caramiadare
https://www.libertarianism.org/media/liberty-chronicles/down-rent
======
calt
What's with the all caps headline?

------
IanDrake
I’m so confused my these new political identities and partnerships.

“Libertarian Socialist”

“Anarcho Communists”

None of this makes sense and I can’t help feel like someone just made this up
because it sounded good when they where high.

